# Time Management Tips for a Healthy and Happy Marriage



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We all lead busy and hectic lives, but it is important to make time for the things and the people who matter. Maintaining a happy and healthy marriage is a balancing act and you need to learn how to manage your time if you’re going to make it work.

Keep reading to learn some simple time management tips to help you make sure that your marriage remains healthy and that you and your spouse are as happy as can be.

*Tip #1: Keep Each Other in the Loop*

It’s difficult to coordinate plans with your partner if you don’t know what they’re doing. Keep each other in the loop by spending a few minutes each morning to talk about your schedule. You could even do this over dinner on Sunday evening, so you have a better sense for the week ahead.

*Tip #2: Have a Productive Day Together*

You and your spouse are busy, both as individuals and as a couple. If you’ve been falling behind on things lately, why not take a day to catch up – together. Grab breakfast together then spend the morning running errands and checking things off your to-do list. When you’re done, you can reward yourselves with a fun activity together or a nice meal.

*Tip #3: Divide Your Time Between Work and Life*

Many couples struggle to find a balance between work and life, but it is essential to give yourself time to breathe and time to spend with your spouse. This becomes challenging if you and your spouse work different hours, but if you make an effort you should be able to get into a routine where you get your work done but still have time to see each other.

*Tip #4: Make Time for Sex*

When you’re busy, it can be difficult to find time for intimacy, but it is an important part of any relationship! You don’t necessarily need to write “have sex” on the calendar but try to include opportunities for intimacy in your weekly schedule. If you don’t have a ton of time, meet up for a quickie at lunch! It’ll help both of you blow off some steam and the excitement will revitalize your relationship.

*Tip #5: Go to Bed at the Same Time*

You may be surprised to find just how much of a difference it can make to spend a little time together before bed. Even if you’re on slightly different schedules, going to bed at the same time is an opportunity for intimacy and it gives you two a chance to catch up.

*Tip #6: Make Your Marriage a Priority*

Your career is important, but you won’t be successful in life if you let your marriage fall to the wayside. It is essential that you make time for your spouse and for your marriage, whether that means scheduling a weekly date night or doing chores together around the house. Find the things that bring you closer as a couple and make those things a priority in your schedule.

Every relationship is different, so you and your spouse will need to work together to find a time management strategy that works for you. Maybe you do well in dividing household chores, but you need to work on spending more time together. Perhaps you need to make a plan so both of you can be ready for work on time in the morning.

Take some time to talk to your spouse about the areas where you struggle with time management as a couple, then see whether one of the tips above might help. Don’t be afraid to try a few different things and to make adjustments as needed!

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

